# New hosting animals goals



## Shele (Dec 21, 2017)

Just FYI, it's only the new animals that count. You only have to get Vesta and Goose to level 3 to invite them. And the furniture they want is quick and simple except for one that's 4 hours and one that's 5 hours. I used leaf tickets and was able to invite Vesta. I'm a ranch wardrobe away from being able to invite Goose.

Vesta gives paper (yay!),  and Goose gives wood. Don't know about the others yet.


----------



## noctibloom (Dec 21, 2017)

I invited Roscoe and Peewee and they both counted for me. I collected the rewards, too.


----------



## Shele (Dec 21, 2017)

Hmmmmm..... I tried inviting my other villagers and no matter what I did, it wouldn't count... until I invited Vesta.


----------



## noctibloom (Dec 21, 2017)

Did you invite villagers that had already been to your camp before? Because if so, that's the problem. 

It only counts villagers that haven't been hosted at your camp before, so if you'd already hosted all 44 previously available villagers, then your only option would be to host the new ones for rewards.

I've only hosted about 30 out of the 44 villagers (not counting the new ones) so I still had villagers that had never been to my camp, and therefore counted towards the reward.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2017)

Have too much paper but I bet that will wasted soon ahaha. But yeah nice they added new villagers finally, was a bit boring level up now and get trolled by nothing.


----------



## BunnyHunny (Dec 21, 2017)

I've been putting off inviting villagers so works out for me. Glad to see new campers... should speed up leveling a bit. I would love to see Coco sometime soon!


----------



## Shele (Dec 21, 2017)

noctibloom said:


> Did you invite villagers that had already been to your camp before? Because if so, that's the problem.
> 
> It only counts villagers that haven't been hosted at your camp before, so if you'd already hosted all 44 previously available villagers, then your only option would be to host the new ones for rewards.
> 
> I've only hosted about 30 out of the 44 villagers (not counting the new ones) so I still had villagers that had never been to my camp, and therefore counted towards the reward.



Yep, that was the problem. I had already invited all 44 to my camp.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 21, 2017)

I am probably going to fail this event.  I don't have enough wood and cotton...forget essences because I have been leveling up my amenities and am currently stalled for lack of essences.  There is no way I can craft all the furniture needed to host all the animals for the goal 


Edit...I was wrong, I have been randomly crafting furniture here and there and was able to get 5 in two days at my camp.  Now I just have to work on getting two more.


----------



## The Pennifer (Dec 21, 2017)

I have hosted my precious little fluff butt Marshall, June is almost ready and also Goose is waiting in the wings!
It was relatively easy to get them, and I am so excited about Marshall!  

(I was a bit short on crafting materials, especially cotton, but I cashed in my Nintendo points - 50 = 20 cotton)


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 21, 2017)

It's NOT just the new animals that count. Any animal will count, but "hosting" means the act of inviting an animal to your campsite for the first time. Sending an animal away and replacing them with a new one is not "hosting"


----------



## lizardon (Dec 21, 2017)

I think I will fail this event, since I have to work on all those new villagers. I already got all old villagers, so they don't work. And crafting furnitures takes long time..


----------



## cheri_j (Dec 21, 2017)

If you "think" you will fail, you certainly will.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 21, 2017)

I?m REALLY lucky that I had 5 animals I could invite but hadn?t invited them yet. I?ve got furniture crafting now and should have the other 2 by tomorrow.  I?m super thankful for how generous Nintendo is with leaf tickets!!!


----------



## J087 (Dec 22, 2017)

After completing these 7 goals, continue crafting the +8h furnitures for other campers. It will save you time when the next event comes along.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 23, 2017)

I managed to get 5 new animals in my camp, luckily I had built random pieces of furniture here and there so I only had to complete a few pieces to get several of them.  Getting two more might be tricky though.  I have a lot of Nintendo coins saved up so I may have to dip into those for supplies.  My biggest issue right now is essences, I am getting hardly any since the change.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 23, 2017)

I was starting to think I would fail too, but I'm on 5 new invited, and only 1 item away from my 6th, so I'm hopeful now.


----------



## lizardon (Dec 23, 2017)

I have finished all 7 new villagers furnitures, so just have to level them up and invite them in, that's all...


----------



## Garrett (Dec 23, 2017)

Just invited my sixth animal, crafting the last item for the seventh so shall complete by the morning. 

I like the new animals, it rekindles my interest in the app.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 23, 2017)

I got the last two invited that I needed to complete the event.  From now on I will not invite any new ones until an event comes up.  I just invited 2 right before this event, and I really didn't think I would make it for this one, but I got it done.  I will work on crafting furniture pieces as I get enough supplies to do them, while also saving up items to finish the amenities I need to upgrade.


----------



## J087 (Dec 24, 2017)

Crafted all the furniture, but lacking the friendship level.... Such a bummer!


----------



## Shele (Dec 24, 2017)

I did it! I hosted all 7 new animals at my campsite. It took about 60 bells (for calling cards), + 2 calling cards and several request tickets, but I did it!!!! Now to get back to upgrading my amenities. Lol And then crafting the special requests for my level 15+ animals. I love this game!!


----------

